# Tony Montgomery 15 Week



## madcap (Oct 22, 2021)

Greetings Community,

Master level powerlifter here with about 10 years of active training under my belt, most of which were nat.  47 years old former endurance athlete.  I ran many, many variations of 5/3/1 programming for years, including several of the challenges, repeated.  Squat has always been a frustration where as DL has been overachieving, I believe in part due to lengthy limbs and leverages.  I've also done Smolov, Smolov Jr, Calgary barbell, Hatch and others over the years.  Structure is important to me and I thus searched around and found Tony Montogmery's program (attached).  It was excruciatingly tough but I'm thinking about giving it a go again but before I dive in, wanted to get some feedback from experienced, veteran PLers on this program and potentially others I might take a look at.  I know I'm contradicting my own, "if it ain't broke, dont' fix it" ideology but just wanting some feedback before taking the plunge again.


----------



## madcap (Oct 27, 2021)

forgot to mention...raw not equipped


----------



## Steeeve (Jan 20, 2022)

madcap said:


> Master level powerlifter here with about 10 years of active training under my belt, most of which were nat.


After 10 years of active training and a master level total, youre the only one who can answer if this is an appropriate template for you. For example, youre only going to squat 1x a week? No Belt squat, no leg press, no haack squat, NOTHING as a secondary squat day? Only benching 2x a week? With neither of them being comp specific bench press..?

I wont call it trash, but this is FAR from an efficacious powerlifting program. The super sets, volume, and lack of specificity lead me to believe youve come across a hypertrophy/powerbuilding template. If you want a powerlifting template thats geared towards driving your big three, youll need to find a template geared for those goals. There are many and you even listed a few. After 10 years and a master level total you should have a very good idea of what works for you and what drives your progress.


----------



## Steeeve (Jan 20, 2022)

Week 4 day 1. Squats. 3 sets of 10 @ RPE 8/9

*whistles* RIP


----------



## madcap (Jan 24, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> Week 4 day 1. Squats. 3 sets of 10 @ RPE 8/9
> 
> *whistles* RIP



Ha I know. I do know what works but have hit a ceiling the past few years and trying to punch through. I do know what works there but trying to take a new approach to see if I can find a little extra boost. Honestly running smolov squat and smolov jr cycles on bench with accessory work has been great but not sustainable more than maybe once a year at most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

